# Jason Terry suspended



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2450020

DALLAS -- The Mavericks-Spurs series took another wild turn Thursday, with Dallas guard Jason Terry getting suspended from Game 6 for punching former teammate Michael Finley while chasing a loose ball in the closing seconds of Game 5.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The other thread is gone. There's the link to the story.

No arguing with another team's fans. I am guilty of this as well, but we can't do that here. Let's just discuss it and ignore the baiting.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well i don't think we need him to beat the Spurs, i have a feeling that we are going to blow them out.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Well i don't think we need him to beat the Spurs, i have a feeling that we are going to blow them out.


DA has been inactive for quite some time. Obviously he doesn't have Jason's offensive talents, but he can D up and can give short breaks. Marquis should get plenty of burn at PG tomorrow when Devin rests. Now's his time to step it up.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Like I said in the NBA Playoffs thread. Finley fell on his head, even hipped him a bit. Terry got upset and was trying to get up, and gave him a little tap. Nothing malicious at all and should not warrant a suspension. My hatred of the NBA and especially Stu Jackson just skyrocketed. First the bogus Artest suspension, now this. But yet Evans gets no suspension and he did something worse. Complete utter joke.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think he is going to be very aggressive and attack the paint, maybe Keith Van Horn will also get some playing time. Even though he is rusty but i'm sure he can still attack the paint and hopefully Duncan will get in foul trouble.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Like I said in the NBA Playoffs thread. Finley fell on his head, even hipped him a bit. Terry got upset and was trying to get up, and gave him a little tap. Nothing malicious at all and should not warrant a suspension. My hatred of the NBA and especially Stu Jackson just skyrocketed. First the bogus Artest suspension, now this. But yet Evans gets no suspension and he did something worse. Complete utter joke.


We know he was instigated into it Gambino, but another team's poster came in and started mouthing off and a few of us got pissed off and fired back (myself included).

Apparently he and Mark are also going to be talking about it on the radio show here in 5-10 minutes. You can listen here:

http://www.espn1033.com/

And click the link to listen live.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think we did a decent job on Tim Duncan in the second half, we didn't wait till he was deep in the paint to double him. We doubled him right after he got the ball, something we didn't do the first 4 games. 28 points in the first half and only 8 pionts in the second half, not bad heh.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the link and that was a suspension???????? W/e.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We should also play some zone more, it worked well against the Spurs in the fourth quarter in game 5.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I hope this fires up Avery and Dirk and they go off tomorrow night and send them home in 6.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

That's why i said in the other thread, i have a feeling we are going to blow them out.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

A plea to Mavs fans:

If we somehow(hope not) lose this series, do not put an asterik or use this as an excuse. We lose, we lose. Terry would still be back for game 7. Show class and congratulate them if they win the series. We will not be as whiney and classless as some of there fans have been regarding situations that have went against them this entire series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I did not see one Maverick fan whine in the playoffs section after we lost the game 5.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Exactly. Let's keep it that way. We will win game 6.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan,

Kudos for keeping this forum peaceful. The last thing we need is a war between fans of opposing teams.

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea thinking about it, Terry did call timeout before anything even happened.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

As a Bulls fan I don't visit that often obviously, but I just heard about this and since I'm rooting for you guys since my team got eliminated because I love Cuban's style, I have to say this is a bogus suspension. Terry didn't do anything malicious or with the intent to harm, more like trying to get space on the ground. I feel bad this may affect the outcome of the game, but you guys seem to be very reasonable and sure of yourselves so good luck tomorrow night.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, that suspension came from outa nowhere. I have been pulling for the Mavs to beat the Spurs and this further solidifies my support of the Mavs. No Terry? Let's just beat the the Spurs anyway.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the support, we are really looking forward for game 6. Hopefully we will come out with a win.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> As a Bulls fan I don't visit that often obviously, but I just heard about this and since I'm rooting for you guys since my team got eliminated because I love Cuban's style, I have to say this is a bogus suspension. Terry didn't do anything malicious or with the intent to harm, more like trying to get space on the ground. I feel bad this may affect the outcome of the game, but you guys seem to be very reasonable and sure of yourselves so good luck tomorrow night.


Yes Ginobli was on top of Jet when the ref called a jump ball and Finley came out of nowhere and jumped on Jet after the ref already called the jumpball and Finleys hip was on Jets head, he was just trying to get away from the situation.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

What worries me the most is Terry's ability to stretch the defense; we have little but Dirk that is a true threat from the perimenter. Stack will start, no doubt. 

Importance? Dirk 1 Terry 1a :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf? 

Instead of the pathetic Finley, Jason Terry got suspended? :curse:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> wtf?
> 
> Jason Terry got suspended instead of the pathetic Finley? :curse:


David Stern hates Mark Cuban. 

Sorry Mavericks_Fan, I couldn't help it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> David Stern hates Mark Cuban.
> 
> Sorry Mavericks_Fan, I couldn't help it. :biggrin:


It's ok...we're all allowed a bit of latitude here in our house


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes as long as it's in our house.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> It's ok...we're all allowed a bit of latitude here in our house


Thanks, I won't wander across the street. :clown:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Just curious, what happened to the thread I started on this topic? It was posted before this one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Just curious, what happened to the thread I started on this topic? It was posted before this one.


It became a baiting ground, so the mod removed it.

:cheers:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I say tomorrow for hte Mavs to win, Devin Harris must step up. We are goign to need Van Horns and Marquis to play big off the bench. Maybe even a Darrel Armstrong (The Spark Plug).


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

NEW YORK, May 18 - Jason Terry of the Dallas Mavericks has been suspended one game without pay for punching San Antonio's Michael Finley, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Senior Vice President Basketball Operations. 

The incident occurred with 3.4 seconds remaining in the fourth quarter of the Mavericks 98-97 loss to the Spurs last night at AT&T Center. Terry will serve his suspension Friday night as the Mavericks host the Spurs for Game 6 of the Western Conference Semifinals...

Tune your radios to 103.3 ESPN all night for all the late breaking news and team reaction to this developing story.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

So, honesly, I think the only reason why Terry got suspended is because the Spurs won. If the Mavs would have won, they wouldnt have suspended Jason, because the series would be over... but Now, *If* the Mavs lose tomorrow, *which they wont* I dont see them beating San Antonio, in San Antonio. They'll come up short, but we have to take it one game at a time. The Mavs have been battling injuries all season, so this is just like another injury, expect with a big difference...all in my opinion


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont know if anybody else tuned in, but mark cuban and jason terry were on espn radio tonight at 7:00 and cuban said finley was the one who called the leauge office and reported it.. i didnt know a player could do that... Im not sure why finley would go that far with it! its playoff basketball.. u got a little tap in the groin get over it!! Dont act like a little pu$$y and tadle tale to Stern !! It seems to me that when Fin was waived and went to the Spurs he was obviosly lookin for a ring but at the same time i think he was lookin for revenge or a last laugh at the mavs... now playin his former team and losing to his former team and also not hurting his former team in anyway ON the court... he went ahead and stooped kinda low and snitched.. just play the f**kin game Fin!! he better hope the spurs win cause from how Cuban and Terry were sounding the whole dallas organization just lost A LOT of respect for the man!!

and yes terry did break the rules.. but just barely...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> It became a baiting ground, so the mod removed it.
> 
> :cheers:


Thats hilarious! 



Title - J.Terry suspended for Game 6

Message - ESPN RADIO is reporting that J.Terry has been suspended for throwing a bunch at M.Finley during the jump ball in the final seconds of the game.




Now someone tell me how that is "baiting"? 

FYI - I'm a Trail Blazer / Clipper fan, not a Spurs fan.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The one thing I dont understand is how he gets suspended, but there was no foul called. I mean, Raja Bell got suspended and a flagrant for clotheslining Kobe, but Terry probably "punched" him and it probably barely hurt, I mean.. Terry arm was only about 3 inches away from whereever he punched Fin and and couldnt have gotten much momentum from it anyways. But theres really nothing that anyone can do now, expect for the Mavs winning tomorrow, proving they are worthy of NBA Champions without there 2nd leading scorer.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Now someone tell me how that is "baiting"?
> 
> FYI - I'm a Trail Blazer / Clipper fan, not a Spurs fan.


Oh no. I wasn't referring to you. People used your thread and started baiting. It wasn't you.

How about them Clippers! Game 7 should be very exciting!

:cheers:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lol Mark Cuban said "kick their butts all the way back to that ugly, muddy water thing they call the River Walk." You can always count on him to come through with some nice, funny quotes, even if they reflect a man who's talking without thinking.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> lol Mark Cuban said "kick their butts all the way back to that ugly, muddy water thing they call the River Walk." You can always count on him to come through with some nice, funny quotes, even if they reflect a man who's talking without thinking.


That's our proud owner....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone got a link/video of this


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

DallasBasketball.com has a great video sent to them by Mark Cuban if anyone has yet to see it. It shows the incident from several angles.

Now, I'm not denying that there was a punch. But suspension-worthy? Not likely. If a guy sat on my face, I'd try to get him off too.

I think this just lost us the series. I was very confident earlier. We were up 3-1. We needed to win one of the three games - at home would be the easiest. And now...we more or less have lost tonight's game.

Why has DA not been dressed these last few games?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He got hurt remember?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Just curious, what happened to the thread I started on this topic? It was posted before this one.


I had to remove it. It was no fault of yours, but the thread spiraled downward quickly and the subject needed a fresh start.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

jworth said:


> lol Mark Cuban said "kick their butts all the way back to that ugly, muddy water thing they call the River Walk." You can always count on him to come through with some nice, funny quotes, even if they reflect a man who's talking without thinking.


Yeah, the audience was eating it up, too. I imagine the crowd tonight is going to be unbelievably pumped up. They're going to be feeding the Mavs all kind of energy. The series ends tonight.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

1337 said:


> It shows the incident from several angles.


In the one angle from behind the play you can see what got Jason upset. After Manu had already gotten in there Fin comes in and basically jams JET's head downward towards his neck/shoulders. I'm sure that was what set him off.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

1337 said:


> I think this just lost us the series. I was very confident earlier. We were up 3-1. We needed to win one of the three games - at home would be the easiest. And now...we more or less have lost tonight's game.


Good grief, man.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Go to www.dallasbasketball.com for a better sized vid of it. I have to admit that on some angles it does look like he punches him in the jewels.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry. I find I'm happier when I keep my hopes low


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

yup those angles did it for me, but a punch is a punch no matter how weak it is and if the fist is closed


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well we can always say if the Spurs were to win the series, that we could always have an asterisk by it. I feel that tonight you will see the Mavs come out with passion and pride. Not to mention the emotion of the home crowd. If the Cavs can win two home games without Larry Hughes, I feel the Mavs can take down the Spurs one game without the Jet.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Are you guys genuinely confident you can win game 6 without Terry? Or just putting on a brave face? Personally I don't think Dallas can win without him, Spurs won't go out like this, but prove me wrong tomorrow...

incidentally, are suspended players allowed to sit with the team at the game?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh no. I wasn't referring to you. People used your thread and started baiting. It wasn't you.
> 
> How about them Clippers! Game 7 should be very exciting!
> 
> :cheers:


Oh, I gotcha. Thanks for the explanation.

It's gonna be tough without Terry, but GO MAVS!


GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Are you guys genuinely confident you can win game 6 without Terry? Or just putting on a brave face?


I know the Mavs are better than the Spurs at full force, and I still believe we're better than them even with JET missing a game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Are you guys genuinely confident you can win game 6 without Terry? Or just putting on a brave face? Personally I don't think Dallas can win without him, Spurs won't go out like this, but prove me wrong tomorrow...
> 
> incidentally, are suspended players allowed to sit with the team at the game?


Yep, I'm confident.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Here's my beef with the situation. Stu Jackson needs to be consistent with his fines/suspensions if he is going to take the liberty to hand them out. Unless my memory is going bad, Evans did not get suspended for blantantly grabbing and pulling Kamans boys, which to me seems more hostile than Terrys 'punch', if you can call it that, against Finley. I knew it had to have been Finley who ran to the league with this. If he thought he was being booed alot on Saturday and Monday, he had no idea whats coming tonight. He just lost what little supporters he had in this city. I know the guy want a ring, but come on. 

For some reason, I'm more confident now that I was before I heard about the suspension. Adversity does something to team moral. Everyone rallies up and pulls out more effort than ever. If you ask me, Finley signed SA's death warrant with this stunt.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Was Bowen ever suspended for intentionally kicking Ray Allen in the back? From what I remember he was only fined.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Was Bowen ever suspended for intentionally kicking Ray Allen in the back? From what I remember he was only fined.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.


From Fish:

Bruce Bowen kicked Ray Allen in the back and on March 28 was fined but not suspended.

TracywtFacy asked if players suspended could sit with the team. I don't believe they're allowed in the building.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Word buzzing around the office is that Mark is lobbying the NBA to have Terry's suspension lifted before game time and it's looking like a possibility. Nothing for certian, just a little inside Mavericks scoop.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i'm confident as well
GO MAVS!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Word buzzing around the office is that Mark is lobbying the NBA to have Terry's suspension lifted before game time and it's looking like a possibility. Nothing for certian, just a little inside Mavericks scoop.


Who's the source? 

God, this is unreal. I love the drama!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Jeff Cuban, Mark's brother whom I work with. 
How great would it be to see JET fly out of the tunnels for warmup when everyone thinks he's not gonna be in the building. Not saying it will happen, but it seems that it is a possibility.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Jeff Cuban, Mark's brother whom I work with.
> How great would it be to see JET fly out of the tunnels for warmup when everyone thinks he's not gonna be in the building. Not saying it will happen, but it seems that it is a possibility.


Crossing my fingers big time for this. Not going to get my hopes up too much because I know it's a long shot, but I'm taking a "it's not quite definite yet" approach.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Crossing my fingers big time for this. Not going to get my hopes up too much because I know it's a long shot, but I'm taking a "it's not quite definite yet" approach.


I'm not sure there is anything definite anymore. :clown:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'm not sure there is anything definite anymore. :clown:


I definitely want the Mavs to win!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I definitely want the Mavs to win!


Yessir!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I saw the "incident" on TV and it sure didn't look suspension worthy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I saw the "incident" on TV and it sure didn't look suspension worthy.


A closed-fist punch is a closed-fist punch.

(Especially if you're wearing a Mavs uniform?)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, I just heard the news and im beginning to wonder why all of a sudden Stu Jackson decides to start handing out suspension left and right when its the playoffs and he know the player will get a little mad. I mean come on, that does not deserve a suspension if Reggie Evan didnt get suspended by attempting to destroy Kamans social life. I'm terribly agry and this gives us more reason to beat the Spurs. There is no way they can complain now that Terry is gone for 1 game. I hope we destroy them.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> OMG, I just heard the news and im beginning to wonder why all of a sudden Stu Jackson decides to start handing out suspension left and right when its the playoffs and he know the player will get a little mad. I mean come on, that does not deserve a suspension if Reggie Evan didnt get suspended by attempting to destroy Kamans social life. I'm terribly agry and this gives us more reason to beat the Spurs. There is no way they can complain now that Terry is gone for 1 game. I hope we destroy them.


You JUST heard the news? LOL

Which rock do you live under? J/K

LOL..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

F all the sh*t talk, theres gonna be ALOT of disappointed Spurs fans tonight.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

this is bull****. what did he do?? i didn't see no punch.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You JUST heard the news? LOL
> 
> Which rock do you live under? J/K
> 
> LOL..


Well I had a basketball game last night and didnt get to hear the news. I woke up this morning went d to school. When I came home, I went on the computer, NBA.com is my home page and the first thing I saw was Jason Terry suspended. The first thing that came to my mind was "Oh no drugs". I was pissed to find out it was a puch and that Finley was the victim. I feel sorry for Finley tonight when he gets to Dallas.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

VeN said:


> F all the sh*t talk, theres gonna be ALOT of disappointed Spurs fans tonight.


I hope so, i'm pretty much a bandwagon Mavs fan for the rest of the postseason. Suns/Clippers game 7 is 50-50, and PHX won't make to the finals regardless. I been stuck with this dumb av for 2 damn weeks :upset:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow all this time I thought you were a Spurs fan rooting for the Mavs. I was like WTF is wrong with this guy. lol.
I watched the video like 13 times and I still do not see a punch. I saw him touch Finley a little but Damn. He must of hit him real hard. I know there was no momentum in that punch because his hand was like 1cm away from Finleys body. Oh well, as long as his fist was clenched I guess. I wont complain. The Spurs fan will be complaining like crazy if they lose tonight.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

XtaZ606: You threw me off too! LOL... Seeing that avatar and supporting the mavs seemed really contradictory.

Now I remember the 7 game bet between the Spurs and the Kings...

Looking on the bright side, you should be able to go back to your Kings avatar after this series because the Spurs will be sporting Mavs avatar real soon.

:biggrin:


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Wow all this time I thought you were a Spurs fan rooting for the Mavs. I was like WTF is wrong with this guy. lol.
> I watched the video like 13 times and I still do not see a punch. I saw him touch Finley a little but Damn. He must of hit him real hard. I know there was no momentum in that punch because his hand was like 1cm away from Finleys body. Oh well, as long as his fist was clenched I guess. I wont complain. The Spurs fan will be complaining like crazy if they lose tonight.


I think the decision is pretty much final, so anything from the fans is pretty much useless.

I wanted to ask a "man" question. If a man's "groin" is in your face, would you try to push it away with an "open hand," or would you forcefully get it way with a "closed fist."

I'll go first! If somebody's dingaling is anywhere near my face, I wouldn't even think about using an "open hand." I would minimize contact by making my hand as small as possible (a fist), and then make a quick motion so I wouldn't have to touch it for long.

There you go! That's a punch to NBA.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

MavsChamp said:


> XtaZ606: You threw me off too! LOL... Seeing that avatar and supporting the mavs seemed really contradictory.
> 
> Now I remember the 7 game bet between the Spurs and the Kings...
> 
> ...


they didnt go for the bet.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

VeN said:


> they didnt go for the bet.


Sure they did... it's in the Spurs forum.

I'll compile a poster listing then. LOL


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

cant WAIT till we win tonight, this is bs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If we win Stern will suspend the whole team for being better than the Spurs.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

and ban everyone in the arena for being too loud


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

MavsChamp said:


> Sure they did... it's in the Spurs forum.
> 
> I'll compile a poster listing then. LOL


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=265932

TiMVP2
ezealen
spursgospurs
CbobbyB
TheRoc5

Those are the 5 on the bet.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

These posters are on the Mavs side of the bet:

VeN
Seed
Mavs_Maniac
bray1967
Mavericks_Fan
1337
Chaos
Arti
The_Future7
edwardcyh
mavsmania41
TX_MAVFAN
MavsChamp
t1no
Saint_Baller


----------

